# Got your winter woolies ready?



## Bretrick (Nov 24, 2021)

Hung them on the line to rid the mothball stench? Winter is on the way, me lovelies  
In the Land Down Under, 
Today, 32C, 89. Tomorrow 34C, 91. next day, 35C, 95, next day, next day, next day.....
I come from the land down under


----------



## Devi (Nov 24, 2021)

Bragging, eh? (Just kidding.)

I don't wear wool (too itchy for me). And for winter, I just wear long pants and my usual tops ... but I have some very nice puffy coats to keep warm. And some knit beanies for the head.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2021)

Seasons in Australia:​*When is Spring in Australia*
Spring – the three transition months September, October and November.
*When is Summer in Australia*
Summer – the three hottest months December, January and February.
*When is Autumn in Australia*
Autumn – the transition months March, April and May.
*When is Winter in Australia*
Winter – the three coldest months June, July and August.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 24, 2021)

Don't have any.  We layer for our maybe five weeks of really cold. This meme goes around every summer on Southern social media pages.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2021)

The old building that I live in has live steam heat.

It’s like living in a tropical rainforest.

I keep the windows open as much in the winter as I do in the summer.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Don't have any.  We layer for our maybe five weeks of really cold. This meme goes around every summer on Southern social media pages.


Love it!!  .....  LOL


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 24, 2021)

Bragging, eh? I am not kidding!

We are heading into winter and I don't mind; I love the different seasons and wouldn't give them up to live anywhere else.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)

I love winter here in the UK, I wouldn't swap it for Winter in a hot country.... 

of late we've been having very hot summers here in the south of England, so it's a blessing when the cool nights come and I can sleep without a fan blasting me all night long 

It's 11.30pm and 3 deg C... now, and tomorrow set to be sunny but  0 deg F


----------



## twinkles (Nov 24, 2021)

i wear woolies year round in the house--the kids keep it cold in here


----------



## Don M. (Nov 24, 2021)

We went through our closets last week, checking out our Winter "garb".  In the process, I found 3 heavy coats I haven't worn in years, and still in good shape.  My wife filled two large bags full of clothes she hasn't worn in years....again, most like new.  

My wife has one of her annual checkups at the hospital in a couple of weeks....we'll donate these "extra's to the Salvation Army, then.


----------



## Jules (Nov 24, 2021)

Winter is long here.  I’ve lived further north and those winters were very, very long.  

My boots are weather-proofed.  My coats are cleaned.  I bought new mitts and have a pair of gloves in each coat.  I have one scarf that I really like. Need to find more.  Several hats.  I have oodles of winter outfits.  Depending upon the day, I’ll wear what’s needed for the elements.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 25, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Hung them on the line to rid the mothball stench? Winter is on the way, me lovelies
> In the Land Down Under,
> Today, 32C, 89. Tomorrow 34C, 91. next day, 35C, 95, next day, next day, next day.....
> I come from the land down under


We have a guest coming from Sydney for two months. He will miss most of winter there, I suppose. The last place I'd visit on purpose is here, especially if I was coming from summer weather (from our point of view).

I have a down filled coat that is great when the weather is way below freezing and the wind is up to its usual tricks. I have a wool blanket that I absolutely love, a down comforter, a quilt. My bedding is kind of heavy in winter, but I like it that way. Don't like electric blankets. They get on my nerves. I usually wear my insulated barn coat. Brand new, LL Bean, bought on eBay for $35 in the khaki green color I like. The pockets hold my Kindle and wallet, so I'm all set. The best part of winter is not having to carry a purse.

I also noticed that over the years, fleece sweaters have gotten thinner and aren't as warm. They are perfect for people who live in well-insulated houses. So I bought some on eBay that were made before the change. They were cheap and in like new condition, and I am very pleased with them. One of them is so warm and thick, it must have originally been outerwear.

I did have lots of long johns. But they are all size small, so I have to buy some mediums.  I also need to buy some really warm sweatpants and regular pants. I bought a pair of men's fleece-lined ones last year, but can't find them. They were $70 before 40% off at Lands End. I noticed over the years that men's clothing and outerwear are often much warmer than women's.

I also bought a brand new, beautiful (pastel greens and blues) wool Pendelton shirt on eBay. I also have a fleece lined flannel shirt. These are my favorites.

I also can't find my fingerless gloves. My hands are so small that the fingers extend  up to my nails, but I can still type, so all is well. My hands get icy cold in winter.

My insulated duck boots from LL Bean are great - they aren't the warmest, but I don't stay outside for a long time -- and they are waterproof.

Winter clothing is a pain -- so much to put on. So far, I've lived in houses that were poorly insulated and need new windows for the last 30 years. I thought moving from a 100 year old stone house into a 67 year old brick house would make a difference. It has not. If I could move around more at my usual brisk pace, it wouldn't be a problem. I have spent half my life in the Frozen North, and spent a lot of time researching warm garb.

Some day, I am going to try cross country skiing. If I like it and can stay upright, it will be fun. Either that, or move to a tropical island.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 25, 2021)

Devi said:


> Bragging, eh? (Just kidding.)
> 
> I don't wear wool (too itchy for me). And for winter, I just wear long pants and my usual tops ... but I have some very nice puffy coats to keep warm. And some knit beanies for the head.


Wool doesn't have to be the plumped up fabric that you see on knitwear garments. Wool lends itself to a fine spin allowing it to become a beautiful cloth, from which, much more formal wear can be produced. Like a vintage style suit.


----------

